# The OTHER "carry"



## gicts (Dec 19, 2008)

h34r:


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 19, 2008)

i dont think that was exactly what the op meant. i read it as what whacker gear do you carry.

but since you posted it, make, model etc.


----------



## gicts (Dec 20, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i dont think that was exactly what the op meant. i read it as what whacker gear do you carry.
> 
> but since you posted it, make, model etc.



oh I know but the title set my frame of mind and I couldn't get past that. 1911 5" of course, Rock Island Armory. Holster compliments of......myself. Try to run a small holster business in my off time


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

well you do nice leather work but why the heck are you carrying a turd like a RIA?


----------



## gicts (Dec 20, 2008)

lol. It feeds nice and I love it. I'm a student and a part time EMT so I'm doubly poor. It was my first handgun 2ish years ago and my favorite. Had a Glock 19 and a Springfield XD for awhile but they were nothing like the RIA B)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

gicts said:


> lol. It feeds nice and I love it. I'm a student and a part time EMT so I'm doubly poor. It was my first handgun 2ish years ago and my favorite. Had a Glock 19 and a Springfield XD for awhile but they were nothing like the RIA B)


 
watch it son. there will be no glock bashing allowed on this board. 

and you have the audacity to speak ill of the model 19? the greatest firearm ever designed.

watch it or this will be the last thing you see:


----------



## gicts (Dec 20, 2008)

What can I say? I like my guns to have style and function well


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

gicts said:


> What can I say? I like my guns to have style and function well


 

then you have no excuse for buying an armscor turd. 

wait, by any chance are you afflicted with multiple personalities? if so, smack the other one.




(note: im merely making a joke. i dont know you personally so if in fact you do have multiple personalities or any other psychiatric issues, i apoligize)


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey KEV - With enough money, you can turn any decent 1911 into a real nice gun.

A friend of mine bought a used RIA 1911 and is slowly re-doing it into a functional carry piece... new ambi safety, new trigger, new guide rod, etc.

One of these days I'll do the same... because the 1911 is just cool.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

Jon said:


> Hey KEV - With enough money, you can turn any decent 1911 into a real nice gun.
> 
> A friend of mine bought a used RIA 1911 and is slowly re-doing it into a functional carry piece... new ambi safety, new trigger, new guide rod, etc.
> 
> One of these days I'll do the same... because the 1911 is just cool.


 

thats sort of my point though jon. with enough polish, you can see your self in a turd, but you're still holding a turd.

a rock retails for 400ish. with 400 or 500 bucks worth of parts and smithing, it will run as well as a 1,000 kimber does right out of the box. with the kimber you're happy from day one; but while you're polishing that turd, you're not. 

theres nothing wrong with rock island 45's. they are great for plinking, banging bowling pins, a great truck gun(if allowed by local law) etc. but they arent as good as every other gun out there.


either way, carrying a concealed weapon is all about what you are comfrtable with so who the heck am i to dog on someone elses pick........


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

and isnt this backwards for you jon? you usually combine threads but this one you chopped of another . 

weird......


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> and isnt this backwards for you jon? you usually combine threads but this one you chopped of another .
> 
> weird......


Tell me about it.

Then again:



KEVD18 said:


> so who the heck am i to dog on someone elses pick........


 
You seem to be having one of those days, too.   
We can all suprise ourselves, can't we. 



PS... the other thing about doing it yourself, is that then you get to CUSTOMIZE it... not just buy a factory Kimber... that way, everything is "yours". That's why my friend likes that idea.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

btw, in case it isnt paifully obvious by now, me and gaston glock travel into the fray together.


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 21, 2008)

The Glock may run like a Germanic time piece but Gaston would have been nowhere with out J.M. Browning. The bottom line is, does it go bang when you squeeze the trigger, and does the bullet go where you aimed it. 

  I conceed the Glocks are well made and tend to work well, but are still fugly in my opinion.  Personally I prefer the classic lines of a Hi Power.


----------



## artman17847 (Dec 22, 2008)

....clinging to his guns and religon......

I miss my smith & wesson model 745


----------



## Dobo (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry guys I think all hand guns should be banned except for police and military personnel... Person opinion please do not flame me


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 22, 2008)

I used to carry the glock 9mm but it made me nervous cause I wanted one in the chamber and I worried about the possible misfire.  Now I have a springfield XD 40mm and I love it.  
I also got a concealed carry permit.  I don't want to entice anyone to try and take my weapon from me and I sure wouldn't want to give advance warning that I have one.  I hope I never have to use it but I will if I have to.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Sorry guys I think all hand guns should be banned except for police and military personnel... Person opinion please do not flame me


 

thats working out real well in places like australia, england etc.

that gun laws in canada are just plain asinine to the point of being laughable. since that what you grew up with, i dont expect you to understand. i though massachusetts gun laws were bad until i read into canadas....


----------



## Dobo (Dec 22, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> thats working out real well in places like australia, england etc.
> 
> that gun laws in canada are just plain asinine to the point of being laughable. since that what you grew up with, i dont expect you to understand. i though massachusetts gun laws were bad until i read into canadas....



Well honestly I think an EMS needing to carry a concealed weapon as asinine. You speak of our gun laws but I have never once touched a gun seen a gun or heard a gun fired. I have seen a few hunting rifles locked securely in cabinets but that is is, also while you are research our gun laws research the amout of gun related deaths in Canada, and compare that to the United States and even after you factor in the population difference I think you will ee a considerable difference.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 22, 2008)

You know I am clearly not making any friends on here, I get flamed for not search before I post and am insulted for simply saying my opinion so I do not think I am going to frequent these forums anymore they seem to be much less a point of insight and much more a place for certain individuals to inflate their egos. This is my final post I bid you all a due.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dobo said:


> You know I am clearly not making any friends on here, I get flamed for not search before I post and am insulted for simply saying my opinion so I do not think I am going to frequent these forums anymore they seem to be much less a point of insight and much more a place for certain individuals to inflate their egos. This is my final post I bid you all a due.


 

1) we were talking about carrying off duty, not on. some people choose to be prepared and not to be made a victim. 

2) catch ya on the flip side.


----------



## Meursault (Dec 22, 2008)

It's "adieu". If you're going to bawwquit, do it properly.

There's an important counterbalance to Mass. gun laws: political influence! Sure, if you don't know someone, your options are limited, but if you do, it's as if you're in a more reasonable state.

Concealed carry while working has always seemed a bit problematic for me. Most of the assaults you can expect are from patients, precisely the group of people that you shouldn't be shooting and don't want to be dangling guns near. 
If you carry openly while working and aren't a cop...

And in deference to KEV, I'm sure this has been discussed before and I'm about to go search for it.


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey there's nothing wrong with RIA - I've actually heard good things about their 1911's. Obviously, its not a Kimber, but for the price... nice setup, OP


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry (and love) my S&W 4013. It goes *BANG!* when I pull the trigger and the target gets a new hole. I like shooting .40 vs 9mm.

And it feels good in my hand. 

However, I still miss my Sig P229.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 23, 2008)

PS.. to the original poster because I neglected to mention it..

That is a beautiful piece and the holster is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## para82frame (Dec 28, 2008)

*God I LOVE 1911s*

I have been carrying a Colt gold-cup pre-70 (pretty rare gun, I probably should carry a more easily replaced 1911) in a Don Hume OWB pancake holster, when it gets "warm" again I'll switch to a CTAC IWB holster.
I also have my ever present NAA MINI in 22LR.


----------



## gicts (Dec 29, 2008)

wow its been a bit since I've checked up on the site




Kaisu said:


> PS.. to the original poster because I neglected to mention it..
> 
> That is a beautiful piece and the holster is absolutely gorgeous...



Thanks!

and to someone else in the second page- we are indeed not talking (at least me) about ccw-ing while working 

I got my RIA for $300 used. I figured if I wanted to later I could replace everything minus the frame and have a great gun fitted to my taste but I really enjoy it as it is. I see the frame at the most important part legally, but as far as function goes not that important.


----------



## 41 Duck (Dec 29, 2008)

My primary carry piece is a Kimber tactical 5".  Sometimes, just as a goof, I'll carry the Bond Arms .45LC/.410, with a pair of .410's in 3" OOO. Not a big fan of Glocks, personally, but I'd consider a model 20 for the right price, only because of the caliber.  Wish SIG would make a 10mm.



Later!

--Coop


----------

